# TRILOIDS   cobalt poison



## mag510

whats it used for? how much still full$?


----------



## mag510




----------



## mag510




----------



## RED Matthews

Hi mag510,  I like these bottles, but I didn't have the label like you show on mine.  If you learn more keep posting it.
 RED Matthews


----------



## mag510

Whats up RED,I just picked it up I'll do some more research n keep u posted.


----------



## Poison_Us

That is a good question.  Got a number of different poisons but I'm not real sure about what they were used for.
 The bottle itself is common.... $5-$10.  There was an entire case of mint, labeled ones put on ebay not too long ago..dont think they were filled.  I have seen a few though.  Yours....maybe $15-$20.   It's a KT-9.  If it was 4" or 5" tall, it would be worth more as they are scarce.  I'm guessing that yours is 3 1/4"...


----------



## kwalker

Those pills look interesting. They sure made some different looking poison tablets back in the day.


----------



## cowseatmaize

Mercuric chloride (which I think these contained) had quite a few uses, photography being one.


----------



## Poison_Us

I have seen Mercury Bichloride and Dichloride in many instances.  Bichloride seems to be the one I have seen the most.  many of the KV-1s contained that, along with these and several other bottles.  There were Triloids Antiseptic tablets as well.


----------



## cowseatmaize

[]


----------

